
Why LegalZoom Fails Startups - markbao
http://startuplawyer.com/incorporation/why-legalzoom-fails-startups
======
tzs
Wait…the guy who founded LegalZoom represented OJ Simpson? OK. Why is that
relevant? Seems like the author didn't have any good arguments, so tossed in
the OJ connection.

~~~
trafficlight
As I recall, OJ was acquitted, so Robert Shapiro did something right.

------
coderdude
I don't really feel like he said much. He certainly didn't sell me on not
using LegalZoom.

